

Ask HN: How to purchase a .hu domain name without Hungarian citizenship? - Axsuul

The owner of a .hu (Hungary) domain name has agreed to sell and transfer. The registrar of that domain sent me some forms I need to complete and one of them requires me to prove my Hungarian citizenship. Unfortunately, I am only a United States citizen. Is there any way around this without obtaining citizenship? I really want this domain, please advise!
======
jcr
I would suggest contacting support at iwantmyname.com I'm not sure if they
handle .hu domains, but they do handle most ccTLD's, so if there's a way to do
it, they'd know.

<https://iwantmyname.com/>

BIAS: I'm a just a customer of iwantmyname.com for the last two+ years.

------
letney
Dunno about transferring domains, but <http://www.101domain.com/hu.htm> offers
proxy registration for a $15 fee.

------
argonaut
Many domain registrars offer proxy registration, where the name is registered
under a Hungarian citizen's name (but owned by you).

